# ENFIELD



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"sgt. RASKUL" <raskul89@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 19:23:44 GMT*
i heared that the British ENFIELD was an upset in Kosovo.Is this true and i 
heared to that they are thinking of changing it.TRUE, i dont know thats why 
i am asking!
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"sgt. RASKUL" <raskul89@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 19:26:57 GMT*
i hear that the British ENFIELD was an upset in Kosovo.Is this true and are 
they are thinking of changing it.TRUE, i don‘t know that‘s why i am asking!
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <davebo@seaside.net>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 14:26:10 -0800*
I‘m a little fuzzy on this "Enfield", is this the rifle that Grand Pa
carried at Ypres,  and some of our fathers carried across NW Europe.  I
guess it might be upset in Kosovo, being an antique and all. Or is it some
new SPECIAL FORCES/S.A.S./U.S. RANGER/SGT. RASKUL secret weapon, that we
can‘t talk about on our public forum.   that our mailing list Sarge
----- Original Message -----
From: "sgt. RASKUL" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 11:23 AM
Subject: ENFIELD
> i heared that the British ENFIELD was an upset in Kosovo.Is this true and
i
> heared to that they are thinking of changing it.TRUE, i dont know thats
why
> i am asking!
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 15:29:20 -0700*
--------------A5A0DFADF57FFF83DD3C2ABA
Dave,
        Such sarcasm! Shot over... - It seems Sgt Raskul has... um...
disappeared again. Though he posted this afternoon, he still hasn‘t responded
to the questions brought to his attention by Bill. I sure wish Raskul would
fess up...
Francois
dave newcombe wrote:
> I‘m a little fuzzy on this "Enfield", is this the rifle that Grand Pa
> carried at Ypres,  and some of our fathers carried across NW Europe.  I
> guess it might be upset in Kosovo, being an antique and all. Or is it some
> new SPECIAL FORCES/S.A.S./U.S. RANGER/SGT. RASKUL secret weapon, that we
> can‘t talk about on our public forum.   that our mailing list Sarge
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "sgt. RASKUL" 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 11:23 AM
> Subject: ENFIELD
>
> > i heared that the British ENFIELD was an upset in Kosovo.Is this true and
> i
> > heared to that they are thinking of changing it.TRUE, i dont know thats
> why
> > i am asking!
> > ______________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------A5A0DFADF57FFF83DD3C2ABA
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------A5A0DFADF57FFF83DD3C2ABA--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <davebo@seaside.net>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 15:47:03 -0800*
I think he left to check out a web site on the Rangers!
----- Original Message -----
From: "F. A." 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 2:29 PM
Subject: Re: ENFIELD
> Dave,
>
>
>         Such sarcasm! Shot over... - It seems Sgt Raskul has... um...
> disappeared again. Though he posted this afternoon, he still hasn‘t
responded
> to the questions brought to his attention by Bill. I sure wish Raskul
would
> fess up...
>
>
> Francois
>
>
> dave newcombe wrote:
>
> > I‘m a little fuzzy on this "Enfield", is this the rifle that Grand Pa
> > carried at Ypres,  and some of our fathers carried across NW Europe.  I
> > guess it might be upset in Kosovo, being an antique and all. Or is it
some
> > new SPECIAL FORCES/S.A.S./U.S. RANGER/SGT. RASKUL secret weapon, that we
> > can‘t talk about on our public forum.   that our mailing list Sarge
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "sgt. RASKUL" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 11:23 AM
> > Subject: ENFIELD
> >
> > > i heared that the British ENFIELD was an upset in Kosovo.Is this true
and
> > i
> > > heared to that they are thinking of changing it.TRUE, i dont know
thats
> > why
> > > i am asking!
> > > ______________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gilmour" <jgilmour@atsrecruitment.com>* on *Mon, 13 Mar 2000 07:52:38 -0500*
The Enfield Rifle hasn‘t be used by the British forces for something
approaching 50 years !
I believe that you may be refering to the SA80 "Bull Pup" Individual Weapon
.
-----Original Message-----
From: sgt. RASKUL 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: Saturday, March 11, 2000 2:32 PM
Subject: ENFIELD
>i hear that the British ENFIELD was an upset in Kosovo.Is this true and are
>they are thinking of changing it.TRUE, i don‘t know that‘s why i am asking!
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

